# Anyone else have Hyllus diardi?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

If you do what has been your experiance with them so far?
Ive lost 4 out of 7 along with my hope of breeding these :censor:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

how did you lose them?

and they are *NOT* diardii, they are possibly giganteum, but it is not confirmed.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I ment to put Hyllus species but i pasted too much, ive just found them dead at the bottom of their tubs, they are feeding ok and webbing up nests alright.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

temp variation?

ventilation?

i lost 4 to bad ventilation, and none since


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Their not in any extremes of temperature, apart from that all i can tink of is ventilation, i'll drill in some more holes. From what i read i just gathered that humidity was what caused losses with these


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

think orchid mantis, humidity with good airflow


----------



## imPsimon (Feb 20, 2011)

Hopefully I will I get a hold on these some day!

In preparation for spiders I'm going to build some cages hopefully for some breeding later on.

Can you guys help me with cage size and design?
My plan is to build several cages to house some males and females.
I have attached my plans but I dont know if they are to large or to small for housing a grown up hyllus diardii (and maybe some other larger species).

Where do you suggest I should drill some air holes? roof, sides, backside?
A technique from mushroom growing to get good airflow is to put the holes
on one side low close to the substrate and high on the otherside, do you think this could be beneficial.
Having the airholes higher up can produce some moisture buildup lower down, is this a good thing?

What would you do different?
Any other tips is also welcome!

Dimensions of cage with 5mm thick acrylic:
Height: 25cm Width: 13cm Depth: 13cm
5cm of bottom will be substrate.

front + back Height: 25cm Width: 13cm
Sides Height: 25cm Width: 12cm
Top + Bottom 13X13 cm




























Please post some pictures of your setups if you have any!


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

not enough ventilation.I'd do the back wall at least 50% ventilation (steel mesh)

Diardii are the largest species of salticid in the world and I'll have them in later this year.


----------



## imPsimon (Feb 20, 2011)

exopet said:


> not enough ventilation.I'd do the back wall at least 50% ventilation (steel mesh)


Would you have the same ventilation specs for species like P.regius or p.audax?




exopet said:


> Diardii are the largest species of salticid in the world and I'll have them in later this year.


Great! Do you have a mailing list for availability?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

More ventilation, basically use the design you have, but put the vent holes at the bottom front and make the top 75% of the rear mesh (you can get stainless steel mesh splatter guards from poundland which are ideal for this purpose)

I'll be getting 
Hyllus;
diardii
cf. giganteum
keratodes
semicupreus

Phidippus;
otiosus
regius
audax
whitmani

Telamonia sp
Plexippus paykulli


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

How much would you be charging for the P.audax Exopet?
Or is it too early to say yet?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

too early, would prob be offering slings in august for £5 each


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

exopet said:


> too early, would prob be offering slings in august for £5 each


exopet would you be able to post the diardi or would it be to risky?? : victory:


----------



## imPsimon (Feb 20, 2011)

What % humidity do they want and at what temperature?

I have built a cardboard model of my cage design.
Made some ventilation to go in the front right under the door and
instead of putting all the ventilation in the back I divided it and put some
on the roof.
The vents will probably be a laser cut grills or are there any advantages to use stainless steel mesh that will make it better for the animals?

In the pictures the black stuff in the bottom resembles substrate and
the white paper is ventilation.

Is it enough ventilation or should I extend the back part still?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I will be posting diardii when they are ready

excellent mock up. I use mesh because it is fine enough to keep the spiders In, even the spiderlings, and looks good too.

I find the mesh works best because there is more airflow allowed than laser cut steel.


----------

